# Cold Shoe for 600EX-RT?



## entlassen (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to find the best cold shoe for 600EX-RT, one that is known to have a solid fit.

Anybody know if Stroboframe Cold Shoe (300-405) is a good fit?
I tried skimming via CTRL+F through both the B&H and Amazon reviews and couldn't find any reviewers mentioning if it was good for the 600EX-RT.

I know that there is a similar one made by Vello .
It's got like 1-2 guys saying they use it with their 600EX-RT, but not much detail about how good the fit is.

I also looked at the Frio Cold Shoe v2, which got good reviews from Syl Arena, but unfortunately the weather sealing ring on the 600EX-RT doesn't make it fit well.

If anybody uses the Stroboframe with a 600EX-RT, please let me know how it is.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

I really don't like clamping cold shoes with flashes with lever clamps, had too many miss mounts. Yes I have half a dozen of the Stroboframe ones, and 600-EX-RT's, and you are welcome to the coldshoes.

This http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/561232-REG/Manfrotto_143S_143S_Flash_Shoe_for.html/prm/alsVwDtl is on the top of the Manfrotto Justin Clamp and works perfectly with the 600's, I don't have a Frio at hand but I am surprised people are saying they are problematic with the 600's.

This http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/828816-REG/Vello_CS_20_Cold_Shoe_Mount.html/prm/alsVwDtl also looks good for lever clamp style flash mounts, and very reasonably priced.


----------



## entlassen (Jun 12, 2014)

Neither of those two plastic cold shoes you linked seem to have clearance space at the bottom for the pins to not touch anything? I thought having clearance space was preferable.

Also, are the Stroboframes a good fit for the 600EX-RT, from what you've experienced? Not too loose or too tight?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

entlassen said:


> Neither of those two plastic cold shoes you linked seem to have clearance space at the bottom for the pins to not touch anything? I thought having clearance space was preferable.
> 
> Also, are the Stroboframes a good fit for the 600EX-RT, from what you've experienced? Not too loose or too tight?



I use the Manfrotto one all the time, it doesn't matter that the pins touch it, it is plastic, I have never had an issue using them.

The Stroboframes work fine, I just don't like them for use on flashes with lever locks. 

I would not recommend clamp style cold shoes for flashes with lever locks, I much prefer the sliding style coldshoe for those types of flashes.


----------



## entlassen (Jun 12, 2014)

What is it about the lever locks that make you not like them with clamp-style cold shoes? I'm trying to visualize how a lever lock would get in the way.


----------



## oneguywithacamera (Jun 12, 2014)

Best I've found for the 600EX-RT I've found, and tried many.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/764592-REG/Nisha_HTS_C_Accessory_Flash_Shoe.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2014)

I use the RRS cold shoe (part of their Snap-QR system). There's a small hole for the Canon lever-lock pin.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

entlassen said:


> What is it about the lever locks that make you not like them with clamp-style cold shoes? I'm trying to visualize how a lever lock would get in the way.



Because if you tighten up the red clamp screw first, then try to lock the flash on with the lever it doesn't work very well, indeed if you have tightened the red screw enough the flash lever lock won't work. I find the red screws far to fiddly, especially with the 600 foot weather seal. The flash lever lock is far more sturdy, fast and efficient, but with a clamp cold shoe you can't use just the flashes lever.

Oneguy's link looks perfect. Metal rails, plastic surface, locking pin detent, brass thread, cheap. I am sold.


----------



## entlassen (Jun 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use the RRS cold shoe (part of their Snap-QR system). There's a small hole for the Canon lever-lock pin.



I'm looking at their summary of cold shoe products at http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.I/id.28/.f
Which shoe do you use, the "FA-QRCS2"? The description says: "The updated design of this accessory now accepts the Canon 580EXII flash unit with room for the weather boot." How well does it fit the 600EX-RT, and does the lever lock work?

Edit:
I found an old post of yours that recommended the Vello shoe I linked in my OP. How does the RRS shoe compare to the Vello, considering it's $20+ more?


----------



## entlassen (Jun 12, 2014)

oneguywithacamera said:


> Best I've found for the 600EX-RT I've found, and tried many.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/764592-REG/Nisha_HTS_C_Accessory_Flash_Shoe.html



In the B&H reviews, someone said that their Nikon speedlight's locking pin fits in the hole at the top. I know that the Canon speedlite pins are sometimes in a slightly different position....do you know if the 600EX-RT's locking pin can also drop into that hole?


----------



## eml58 (Jun 12, 2014)

entlassen said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I use the RRS cold shoe (part of their Snap-QR system). There's a small hole for the Canon lever-lock pin.
> ...



I'm using this Cold Shoe on 3 x 600EX RT units with the Ring Bracket & Extender Arms, all from RRS, all work as designed with perfectly engineered points of attachment, the snap lock system works a treat.

The majority of use is Wildlife in Africa, so the system is constantly being treated to Rain, Dust, vehicles etc, never an issue to date.


----------



## oneguywithacamera (Jun 12, 2014)

entlassen said:


> oneguywithacamera said:
> 
> 
> > Best I've found for the 600EX-RT I've found, and tried many.
> ...



Yes, I believe they do. The 600's clamping action holds on extremely securely as well though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2014)

entlassen said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I use the RRS cold shoe (part of their Snap-QR system). There's a small hole for the Canon lever-lock pin.
> ...



Yes, like eml58 I use the FA-QRCS2 (but sadly, unlike him I don't get to use them in Africa  ). They work perfectly with the 600EX-RT. 

I have a pair of the Vello cold shoes linked in that old thread, I use them on the ends of a pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets to hold the twin heads of the MT-24EX. They'll hold a 600EX-RT, but IMO not as securely. As PBD stated above, the lever lock is more secure, and while it works on the RRS cold shoe, with the Vello you're relying on the cole shoe's clamp. I;ve read you also have to be careful not to overtighten the Vello/Stroboframe-style cold shoes, as doing so can damage the foot of the flash.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I;ve read you also have to be careful not to overtighten the Vello/Stroboframe-style cold shoes, as doing so can damage the foot of the flash.



I have damaged many plastic "flash" mounts with the Stroboframes, mostly wireless remotes that have hotshoes but the occasional flash as well, one of the few things I hated on my old workhorse 550EX's was their plastic feet, I used to buy the replacement feet six at a time. Of course the 600's have the metal foot and I don't believe you could get enough leverage with your fingers on that little red screw to damage a metal foot, but slide in works so much better.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 12, 2014)

Ditto



neuroanatomist said:


> I use the RRS cold shoe (part of their Snap-QR system). There's a small hole for the Canon lever-lock pin.


----------



## L Russ (Aug 9, 2014)

In my opinion, if you want a cold shoe for the 600EX-RT, PocketWizard Flex, whatever, that will be big enough to attach and release the Speedlite or other component without forcing the issue, that will be tight enough that the locking pin will grip, and that will be secure enough that you won't lose your Speedlite if your lightstand is bumped, the BEST is the one made by *Nisha* and sold by B&H. The socket for a stud on the bottom is metal, and the plastic shoe has not only well-sized side slots, but is end-stopped at one end. With most cold shoes, which have open ends, no matter how you tighten the screws or turn the locking wheel, a good bump may dislodge your Speedlite and send it flying. The Frio has similar virtues, but is a too-fit for some Speedlites and other components & can be anything but convenient for locking and quick release of your component. Also, don't go for the B&H suggestion that the Vello is an adequate and less expensive substitute for the Nisha. The Vellos are rubber and too tight for 600EX-RTs and certain other lighting gear & force you to force such components in and out & will not let them be seated completely.


----------



## aclarkimages (Jun 15, 2017)

You should definitely check out the new AP-7 Cold Shoe from Wimberley. It is the best that i have seen out there. It will work with anything. They really thought out the cold shoe when they made this one. It solves all the issues with conventional cold shoes.


----------

